# Ascaso I-2 Steel problem



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

After all the stalling problems I had with an Ascaso I2 steel 110v I searched and found a 240ov replacement power unit . I took the plunge and went +Ve to -Ve through the grinder internals . I now have a superb grinder giving great results but feel I have missed something .

Are there any safety/electrical items I might have overlooked . Please say No as the modified grinder is performing so well ??


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Get it PAT tested: Any safety issues will be highlighted.....


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Just found out the cost of PAT testing in my area ! Ouch that's going to hurt more than any electric shock !! ( Unless it's fatal !!!!)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

frederickaj said:


> Just found out the cost of PAT testing in my area ! Ouch that's going to hurt more than any electric shock !! ( Unless it's fatal !!!!)


It gets cheaper the more items you have done, get the TV, lamps, kettle, toaster etc done while you're at it...


----------

